# Signs



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

These can be downloaded at different scales. If you get a chance check it out.

http://www.timeandseasons.com/home.cfm

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Looks like I going to be busy. 

Ron


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

ontario mainline said:


> Thanks for the link. Looks like I going to be busy.
> 
> Ron


Ron,

Let me know how they turn out.

Thanks
Tom
overthehill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OverTheHill said:


> These can be downloaded at different scales. If you get a chance check it out.
> 
> http://www.timeandseasons.com/home.cfm
> 
> ...


He is a member here and posted his site, somewhere on the site.

These are not signs but may be of use to someone also.


http://www.cgtextures.com/


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

big ed said:


> He is a member here and posted his site, somewhere on the site.
> 
> These are not signs but may be of use to someone also.
> 
> ...


Big Ed.

He is a member here and posted his site, somewhere on the site. 

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

OverTheHill said:


> These can be downloaded at different scales. If you get a chance check it out.
> 
> http://www.timeandseasons.com/home.cfm
> 
> ...


Tom trying to Figure it out. trying to do HO scale. I am confused 
on how to do it 

Ron


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OverTheHill said:


> Big Ed.
> 
> He is a member here and posted his site, somewhere on the site.
> 
> ...




Here he is,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6104



ontario mainline said:


> Tom trying to Figure it out. trying to do HO scale. I am confused
> on how to do it
> 
> Ron



PM the site owner I am sure he will help you,
member, RichardAJensen 
 Is the creator of the time&seasons signs site.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/member.php?u=4201


----------

